# First Squirrel Gun



## crackerdave (Jun 9, 2022)

What would yall suggest for my 10 year old grandson's first gun?
He's had a pellet rifle for a year,and is a good shot and safe handler with it.
I intend to start him squirrel-doggin' this year.My idea is an over-under 20ga. and .22 singleshot,if Stevens still makes one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## menhadenman (Jun 9, 2022)

The savage rascal 22 is a good option. All three of my kids have been shooting one since they were young.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 9, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> The savage rascal 22 is a good option. All three of my kids have been shooting one since they were young.


Any problems with the peep sights?


----------



## Mac (Jun 9, 2022)

My first about 60 years ago was a single shot 20 ga.  youth model, which I still have.   It really kicked!!! When my son got of age I reloaded him some soft shells about equivalent to 410 ga.  IMO a kid should not start off with .22 get a shotgun first.

So if it was not for the expensive shells I would go with a 410.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## crackerdave (Jun 10, 2022)

Looks like I'm hunting a single shot 20 ga ! That's what I started with,and it taught me to make the first shot count.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 10, 2022)

If you are hunting over dogs he needs a shotgun. I would suggest a lightweight auto. Full choke and only one in the chamber till he is mature enough to handle more. And remind him to never shoot a squirrel below 20' on the tree and NEVER on the ground. We have had a few close calls over the years.


----------



## bany (Jun 10, 2022)

The 20 ga. was a great starter gun. Not a youth model but a single shot, 3”, modified choke. Hunted everything from squirrels to bear! Got my first deer that year with it. Its 49 now and I used it a few years ago to kill another buck!


----------



## DOUG 281 (Jun 10, 2022)

I got my son the 870 REM youth model come with a full and a modified choke good little gun


----------



## DOUG 281 (Jun 10, 2022)

IT is a 20 ga


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 10, 2022)

Maybe the Rossi that comes with two barrels in .22 and 20ga single shot is the solution.
Sportsman's Warehouse has it for less than $200.


----------



## menhadenman (Jun 10, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> Any problems with the peep sights?



I think the peeps are solid although maybe not as easy in low light conditions. A little dab of fluorescent paint on the front sight helps. 

The other potential downside is that it's only a single shot. On the other hand, all three of my kids started shooting it at maybe 5 years of age and it's great for the fundamentals (safety, aiming, making the first shot count). It's also pretty affordable and single shot makes a brick of ammo last longer. Another option is a solid bolt gun with 7 round mag. I have an old Marlin but don't think they're made anymore.  

The 10/22s are great but unless you get a charger the length of pull can teach kids goofy habits (leaning backwards for example). We have a couple of those and I find it to be a little distracting in that some kids just like spanking a magazine rather than focusing on the shot. A quick follow up is handy though.

A lot of good options so hard to go wrong. I think the best thing is getting youth into our heritage in outdoors and marksmanship.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 10, 2022)

Either a single shot .22 or a single shot .410


----------



## DOUG 281 (Jun 10, 2022)

410 is a good gun


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 10, 2022)

bany said:


> The 20 ga. was a great starter gun. Not a youth model but a single shot, 3”, modified choke. Hunted everything from squirrels to bear! Got my first deer that year with it. Its 49 now and I used it a few years ago to kill another buck!


Another good reason to get him a shotgun.


----------



## antharper (Jun 10, 2022)

I started out with a 410 for a couple years then went to a 12 single shot . Still have it and it still kicks just as bad


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 10, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> Maybe the Rossi that comes with two barrels in .22 and 20ga single shot is the solution.
> Sportsman's Warehouse has it for less than $200.


Another plus for the Rossi is that it is the only single shot I am aware of that has a safety on it. Great training aid for future weapons. Also I would stick with a 20 gauge. Squirrel hunting with a dog usually puts the squirrels in the biggest trees and often near the top. You will need the range.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 10, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Another plus for the Rossi is that it is the only single shot I am aware of that has a safety on it. Great training aid for future weapons. Also I would stick with a 20 gauge. Squirrel hunting with a dog usually puts the squirrels in the biggest trees and often near the top. You will need the range.


Good point...thanks.

I want to teach him stillhunting,too.Hard for a 10 yo to sit still very long!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 10, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> I think the peeps are solid although maybe not as easy in low light conditions. A little dab of fluorescent paint on the front sight helps.
> 
> The other potential downside is that it's only a single shot. On the other hand, all three of my kids started shooting it at maybe 5 years of age and it's great for the fundamentals (safety, aiming, making the first shot count). It's also pretty affordable and single shot makes a brick of ammo last longer. Another option is a solid bolt gun with 7 round mag. I have an old Marlin but don't think they're made anymore.
> 
> ...


Without the kids,our sport will eventually be gone.


----------



## menhadenman (Jun 10, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> Without the kids,our sport will eventually be gone.


Had mine in the woods last night!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 10, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> Maybe the Rossi that comes with two barrels in .22 and 20ga single shot is the solution.
> Sportsman's Warehouse has it for less than $200.



I bought one of these for my son.... the .22 is junk when it comes to accuracy.  I couldn't keep it under 4 inch groups at 50 yards.


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 10, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Another plus for the Rossi is that it is the only single shot I am aware of that has a safety on it. Great training aid for future weapons. Also I would stick with a 20 gauge. Squirrel hunting with a dog usually puts the squirrels in the biggest trees and often near the top. You will need the range.




The Stevens 301 has a safety, uses screw in chokes, and comes in 410, 20, and 12 ga. Only downside is that it is made in China


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jun 10, 2022)

I think an Over/Under 20 gauge would be nice. Have you looked at the Yildiz at Academy Sports? Reasonable priced, with nice wood. The reviews I see on them are good.


----------



## jrickman (Jun 11, 2022)

My boys each have an M&P15-22 and a Stevens 301 in 20GA. Both reasonably priced and effective. When they are older they will inherit some family heirloom centerfire rifles, but if I get hit by a bus tomorrow I at least know they have Jesus in their hearts and some meat making tools in their gun racks.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 11, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I bought one of these for my son.... the .22 is junk when it comes to accuracy.  I couldn't keep it under 4 inch groups at 50 yards.


Good to know..thanks!


----------



## jmac7469 (Jun 21, 2022)

Single shot 20 gauge is hard to beat. Thats what I started on killed my first deer, squirrel, hog, duck, and turkey with it.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 2, 2022)

jmac7469 said:


> Single shot 20 gauge is hard to beat. Thats what I started on killed my first deer, squirrel, hog, duck, and turkey with it.


Yep,I think you're right!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 4, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I bought one of these for my son.... the .22 is junk when it comes to accuracy.  I couldn't keep it under 4 inch groups at 50 yards.


This answers a question I had on my mind. I got a couple of tack driving 22s. I bolt action and a Marlin Model 7000. That Marlin is the only one I have ever seen in that madel. It is a small rifle but a tad heavy for its size !


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2022)

Mine was a revelation .410, then a .22. That .410 killed a bunch of squirrels and Doves too.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 14, 2022)

I started with a 410, but you need to think about ammo availability, especially now days.

My brother picked up a combo single shot 243 and 20 gauge for my niece, the shotgun barrel would flat out stomp you.

I picked up a youth 20 gauge auto and just put one shell in at a time until they got used to it and safety aspects, they started shooting it at 8.  Way more selection of ammo also, plus it makes a great 
turkey gun


----------



## bany (Jul 15, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> Yep,I think you're right!


Well did you pull the trigger yet?
Grandpa got me the Ithaca super single 20 ga back in 73’. I use to think it was long for me but in hindsight i believe it made me a better shooter and taught me things about targets,etc. You won’t be buying one for $45 anymore but what a gun it still is. Maybe I’ll hand it down to a grandchild some day??


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 15, 2022)

bany said:


> Well did you pull the trigger yet?
> Grandpa got me the Ithaca super single 20 ga back in 73’. I use to think it was long for me but in hindsight i believe it made me a better shooter and taught me things about targets,etc. You won’t be buying one for $45 anymore but what a gun it still is. Maybe I’ll hand it down to a grandchild some day??


Nothing yet. My grandson's birthday is in November and if his dad ok's it,I'll get it then.


----------



## BDD (Jul 20, 2022)

If you can find one Browning made a 2 shot semi auto 12 GA.
The barrel rides in a large spring under the forearm, there is hardly
Any kick at all. Probably kicks like a .410.


----------

